# The Rangers



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like former owner Charles Green and a member of the administration team have been charged by Glasgow Polis with fraudulent activity.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 1, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Looks like former owner Charles Green and a member of the administration team have been charged by Glasgow Polis with fraudulent activity.
		
Click to expand...

No news yet what he's been charged with, only that he's been arrested.

And not quite the "Glasgow polis", he's currently under lock and key in Livingston.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 1, 2015)

No such thing as Glasgow Polis anymore. We're all under Police Scotland who's Chief Constable has just resigned and will get a Â£500,000 pay-off and Â£100,000 a year from his Â£2m pension pot! Now that is criminal!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 2, 2015)

Craig Whyte now arrested as well.
Green and Whyte, a good one for the conspiracy theorists..


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 2, 2015)

CliveW said:



			No such thing as Glasgow Polis anymore. We're all under Police Scotland who's Chief Constable has just resigned and will get a Â£500,000 pay-off and Â£100,000 a year from his Â£2m pension pot! Now that is criminal!
		
Click to expand...


It's not just The Met that pays off its failures handsomely then...


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Sep 2, 2015)

CliveW said:



			No such thing as Glasgow Polis anymore. We're all under Police Scotland who's Chief Constable has just resigned and will get a Â£500,000 pay-off and Â£100,000 a year from his Â£2m pension pot! Now that is criminal!
		
Click to expand...

That's really depressing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 2, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Craig Whyte now arrested as well.
Green and Whyte, a good one for the conspiracy theorists..
		
Click to expand...

It's a cracker isn't it!


----------



## ger147 (Sep 2, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's a cracker isn't it! 

Click to expand...

A 3 and a half year old joke that one.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 2, 2015)

ger147 said:



			A 3 and a half year old joke that one.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't funny then, isn't funny now.

Glad to see these two finally spend a night behind bars. Hopefully more to come!


----------



## freddielong (Sep 2, 2015)

We have just lent them one of our most valuable young assets they had better not lead them astray, kids are very impressionable at that age.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 2, 2015)

freddielong said:



			We have just lent them one of our most valuable young assets they had better not lead them astray, kids are very impressionable at that age.
		
Click to expand...

Very different situation there now. Genuine supporters in the boardroom and a proper manager in charge. I'm still wary especially as the chairman can be a bit shady but at least he's a fan. A long way still to go but I'm more optimistic now than for years.

Hopefully if we eventually get some guilty verdicts against Green and Whyte the club will be able to free itself from Ashley's shackles as well.


----------



## freddielong (Sep 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Very different situation there now. Genuine supporters in the boardroom and a proper manager in charge. I'm still wary especially as the chairman can be a bit shady but at least he's a fan. A long way still to go but I'm more optimistic now than for years.

Hopefully if we eventually get some guilty verdicts against Green and Whyte the club will be able to free itself from Ashley's shackles as well.
		
Click to expand...

Good, Scottish football desperately needs Rangers to be a force again Celtic make the league a pointless one sided exercise at the moment, I don't really see how they even enjoy winning it anymore.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 2, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Good, Scottish football desperately needs Rangers to be a force again Celtic make the league a pointless one sided exercise at the moment, I don't really see how they even enjoy winning it anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, many Scots wish they could join the EPL for a better contest both north and south of the border.


----------



## Val (Sep 2, 2015)

freddielong said:



			Good, Scottish football desperately needs Rangers to be a force again Celtic make the league a *pointless one sided exercise at the moment*, I don't really see how they even enjoy winning it anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Like it was in the 90's when Rangers steamrollered everyone other than a few close runs in than later part of 9iar.

Everyone enjoys winning, regardless how easy.

Celtic do need Rangers in the top tier without doubt as it will bring Celtic fans back to Parkhead if nothing else.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Wasn't funny then, isn't funny now.

Glad to see these two finally spend a night behind bars. Hopefully more to come!
		
Click to expand...

Sense of humour is a personal thing so I'm sure plenty of people find it funny where as others naturally don't.

But it is at least a touch ironic.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 2, 2015)

Val said:



			Like it was in the 90's when Rangers steamrollered everyone other than a few close runs in than later part of 9iar.

Everyone enjoys winning, regardless how easy.

Celtic do need Rangers in the top tier without doubt as it will bring Celtic fans back to Parkhead if nothing else.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic seem to be doing not too bad financially of late as a feeder club for 2nd tier PL clubs in England.  They've banked around Â£25m in the last 12 months or so from Southampton alone.

But where would they put their big giant banner that covers the top tier of the old Rangers end if fans bought tickets for those seats???


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 2, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yes, many Scots wish they could join the EPL for a better contest both north and south of the border.
		
Click to expand...

No idea on where they would fit in the league structure, but would love to see the Scottish (and other Welsh) teams included in a BPL (British Premier League) (and NI as well? I don't know whether they have separate leagues to Ireland?). Only issue would be cost of travel for fans! (although seems to work well enough in foreign, bigger countries!). A lot of the teams fly these days so wouldn't impact the players much.

Leagues would be local at the bottom, building up to the pinnacle, the BPL.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 2, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Sense of humour is a personal thing so I'm sure plenty of people find it funny where as others naturally don't.

But it is at least a touch ironic.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly was, especially as things turned out the way the "green and whyte" jokes were suggesting..


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 2, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Celtic seem to be doing not too bad financially of late as a feeder club for 2nd tier PL clubs in England.  They've banked around Â£25m in the last 12 months or so from Southampton alone.
		
Click to expand...

I like the joke I saw on twitter yesterday....

Virgil Van Dyke will be a great player for Liverpool next season....


----------



## ger147 (Sep 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I like the joke I saw on twitter yesterday....

Virgil Van Dyke will be a great player for Liverpool next season....
		
Click to expand...

If the last centre half to make the trip from Southampton to Liverpool is anything to go by, maybe not...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I like the joke I saw on twitter yesterday....

Virgil Van Dyke will be a great player for Liverpool next season....
		
Click to expand...

Clever:lol:


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 2, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yes, many Scots wish they could join the EPL for a better contest both north and south of the border.
		
Click to expand...


Seriously! Wouldn't even get out of the Championship. Deluded.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 2, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			(and NI as well? I don't know whether they have separate leagues to Ireland?).
		
Click to expand...

Yeah there is. I played for teams in both the League of Ireland (Republic) and the Irish League (Northern Ireland) now called the Northern Ireland Football League I think.

Although Derry City play in the League of Ireland competition. Standard in both leagues wasn't great when I played and I'm sure it hasn't improved much in the near 20 years since I did. Don't think it would be much of a comp and even now if Celtic and Rangers went down south they would both struggle to establish in the top tier. Might have been a different story 10-15 years ago???


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 3, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Seriously! Wouldn't even get out of the Championship. Deluded.
		
Click to expand...

You obviously have idea of what money brings to a football club.
In the EPL Celtic would be one of the main buying clubs supported by guaranteed 60,000 home game crowds and a wide TV audience.
If you think Celtic would not compete with the likes of Watford, Bournemouth, Liverpool, Leicester, Sunderland, Newcastle, QPR, Naarwich,  Hull, Cardiff, Fulham etc etc you are seriously out of touch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			You obviously have idea of what money brings to a football club.
In the EPL Celtic would be one of the main buying clubs supported by guaranteed 60,000 home game crowds and a wide TV audience.
If you think Celtic would not compete with the likes of Watford, Bournemouth, Liverpool, Leicester, Sunderland, Newcastle, QPR, Naarwich,  Hull, Cardiff, Fulham etc etc you are seriously out of touch.
		
Click to expand...

How about Leeds - size of club doesn't guarantee anything nor does size of crowds 

Believe you vastly over estimate the appeal of Celtic beyond Glasgow


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How about Leeds - size of club doesn't guarantee anything nor does size of crowds 

Believe you vastly over estimate the appeal of Celtic beyond Glasgow
		
Click to expand...

Leeds were never a big club. They did well for a few years under Revie but before and after they were not up to much.

Celtic and Liverpool probably equate to each other, both big clubs with a large Irish following.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Leeds were never a big club. They did well for a few years under Revie but before and after they were not up to much.

Celtic and Liverpool probably equate to each other, both big clubs with a large Irish following.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Of course Leeds were and still are a big club 

Liverpool have a bit more than a large Irish following but Liverpool isn't what the thread is about is it Doon


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Sep 3, 2015)

size of following is irrelevant anyway. its the size of the tv deal that counts.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 3, 2015)

Looks like pretty serious charges being leveled against those arrested.


----------



## Val (Sep 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How about Leeds - size of club doesn't guarantee anything nor does size of crowds 

Believe you vastly over estimate the appeal of Celtic beyond Glasgow
		
Click to expand...

What you say is very true however Celtic have one of the shrewdest business men in football at the top of their tree. 

Don't underestimate what Celtic could do given similar resources to even the likes of Tottenham.


----------



## Val (Sep 3, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Looks like pretty serious charges being leveled against those arrested.
		
Click to expand...

And rightly so.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2015)

Val said:



			And rightly so.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if Brian Stockbridge is on the phone to Jet2 Holidays as we speak trying to extend his holidays...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 3, 2015)

almost feeling sorry for fans of The Rangers having had what looks like bunch chancers trying to make a swift buck off the back of the club - when the club had no money.  Looking forward to welcoming a nevertheless somewhat chastened club and support back into the Premiership next season.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 3, 2015)

Val said:



			What you say is very true however Celtic have one of the shrewdest business men in football at the top of their tree. 

Don't underestimate what Celtic could do given similar resources to even the likes of Tottenham.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with this re Celtic, doubt it will ever happen though.

No fan of rangers either but hope those 2 (and anyone else involved) get everything they deserve, right mess they've made of that club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2015)

Val said:



			What you say is very true however Celtic have one of the shrewdest business men in football at the top of their tree. 

Don't underestimate what Celtic could do given similar resources to even the likes of Tottenham.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they would be a championship club as stated and I have no doubt they would have resources but lots of clubs have resources but location is a big key , European Football another or unlimited resources - it's something we have suffered with over the last decade


----------



## Val (Sep 3, 2015)

Let me throw a curve ball.

Lots of anger thrown at Green and Whyte and rightly so but lets not forget that had Murray not mad the pigs ear of the finances he did trying to massage his overly inflated ego, Rangers would still be in the top flight, fighting tooth and nail for the title and Scottish football _MAY _be a bit more rosier than it is now.

Green and Whyte fleeced the creditors and fans after the share issue and should rightly pay a long visit to _the big hoose_ but MURRAY is the guy to blame for it all IMO.


----------



## freddielong (Sep 3, 2015)

It must have been noted before but Rangers biggest rivals are synonymous with Green and White and Rangers had two alleged crooks nearly bring them down called green and Whyte, You couldn't write it.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 3, 2015)

freddielong said:



			It must have been noted before but Rangers biggest rivals are synonymous with Green and White and Rangers had two alleged crooks nearly bring them down called green and Whyte, You couldn't write it.
		
Click to expand...

You don't like reading all of a thread eh


----------



## freddielong (Sep 3, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			You don't like reading all of a thread eh 

Click to expand...

Sorry caught out


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 3, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			almost feeling sorry for fans of The Rangers having had what looks like bunch chancers trying to make a swift buck off the back of the club - when the club had no money.  Looking forward to welcoming a nevertheless somewhat chastened club and support back into the Premiership next season.
		
Click to expand...


I certainly don't brought their demise on themselves by reckless spending.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 3, 2015)

Val said:



			Let me throw a curve ball.

Lots of anger thrown at Green and Whyte and rightly so but lets not forget that had Murray not mad the pigs ear of the finances he did trying to massage his overly inflated ego, Rangers would still be in the top flight, fighting tooth and nail for the title and Scottish football _MAY _be a bit more rosier than it is now.

Green and Whyte fleeced the creditors and fans after the share issue and should rightly pay a long visit to _the big hoose_ but MURRAY is the guy to blame for it all IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, although by the time Murray sold up the debt was manageable and they had cut their cloth to live within their means. Especially once the big tax case was won. Problem was whyte expected to lose that and, IMO, deliberately put them into administration to get out from under the debts and pave the way for him and his mates to make millions.

Hopefully the truth will come out in court eventually but sounds like we might be s few years from the end of it yet.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Agreed, although by the time Murray sold up the debt was manageable and they had cut their cloth to live within their means. Especially once the big tax case was won. Problem was whyte expected to lose that and, IMO, deliberately put them into administration to get out from under the debts and pave the way for him and his mates to make millions.

Hopefully the truth will come out in court eventually but sounds like we might be s few years from the end of it yet.
		
Click to expand...

Any trial that takes place will be next year at the earliest.

It will be interesting to see which one of them "turns state" first and tries to lay the blame on the others.

You know what they say about honour and thieves...


----------



## c1973 (Sep 3, 2015)

Rangers were pretty much debt free when Murray sold up (Â£6.5mill from memory). Easily manageable for a club the size of Rangers. 

Lloyds forced the sale of the club due to the possible financial exposure to the 'big tax case'. 

HMRC refused to negotiate a settlement on the potential tax owed, (probably regretting it when they lost the case) despite doing this with quite a few other clubs (Heart of Midlothian springs immediately to mind). Were they  using it as a possible test case before going after others? 


Police are investigating a possible link between Whyte, Green and the administrators over the subsequent administration and sale of the club to Green.  



The above are generally regarded as established facts. Below is a general observation. 


Nothing to do with the PL in England, celtic, the Irish or Liverpool etc. 

Just saying like.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 3, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Rangers were pretty much debt free when Murray sold up (Â£6.5mill from memory). Easily manageable for a club the size of Rangers. 

Lloyds forced the sale of the club due to the possible financial exposure to the 'big tax case'. 

HMRC refused to negotiate a settlement on the potential tax owed, (probably regretting it when they lost the case) despite doing this with quite a few other clubs (Heart of Midlothian springs immediately to mind). Were they  using it as a possible test case before going after others? 


Police are investigating a possible link between Whyte, Green and the administrators over the subsequent administration and sale of the club to Green.  



The above are generally regarded as established facts. Below is a general observation. 


Nothing to do with the PL in England, celtic, the Irish or Liverpool etc. 

Just saying like. 

Click to expand...

Rangers did indeed get their debt down to around Â£6m at one point but the Le Guen experiment pushed it back up to nearly Â£30m and it was around Â£20m at the time of the sale to Whyte, hence the Ticketus deal for that amount to pay off the bank.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/rangers/9097072/Craig-Whyte-admits-he-lied-over-Ticketus-deal-for-Rangers-takeover.html

Edit: figure quoted here is Â£18m to the bank.


----------



## Val (Sep 3, 2015)

Correct Gerry Â£18m to Lloyds, a Very good friend of mine was adamant that Bain, Murray and King also tried to get the club on the cheap pre Whyte.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 3, 2015)

Correct. It was Â£6.5mill a couple of years before he sold.....I did say 'from memory' though. Sometimes it does fail me. 

Anyway, done to death, so I'll be getting out now.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 4, 2015)

............and just when we thought it was all over


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			............and just when we thought it was all over 

Click to expand...

Awe naw - Ally's back?

Ach - it's only that HMRC have won their case against Rangers and their use of EBTs.  Please no - don't tell me The Big Tax Bill is back.  Just when we thought the world was recovering after armageddon.  No matter - seems like Rangers wont have to pay the taxman anything.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 4, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Awe naw - Ally's back?
		
Click to expand...

Naw  the TAXMAN.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Naw  the TAXMAN.
		
Click to expand...

He can  for it .


----------



## Val (Nov 4, 2015)

It's so funny I feel sorry for them........



......in fact, maybe not :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Val said:



			It's so funny I feel sorry for them........



......in fact, maybe not :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oi , watch it, if you want a freebie :rofl:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Nov 4, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			He can  for it .
		
Click to expand...

That's what got them into the miss in the first place..


----------



## Val (Nov 4, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Oi , watch it, if you want a freebie :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I had you down as a Liam rather than a Billy :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Val said:



			I had you down as a Liam rather than a Billy :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Liam is my confused  grandson and he's a Tim no a Billy :rofl:


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 4, 2015)

Until they strip them of the cheated trophies there is little benefit to today's findings.

The oldco don't exist therefore nothing transfers onto the newco. Only losers in the whole sordid affair are the creditors of oldco.


----------



## Val (Nov 4, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Until they strip them of the cheated trophies there is little benefit to today's findings.

The oldco don't exist therefore nothing transfers onto the newco. Only losers in the whole sordid affair are the creditors of oldco.
		
Click to expand...

Although it scuppers Dave Kings plan to pay all debts and bring back oldco.

Not so keen on the stripping trophies carry on, it achieves nothing.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 4, 2015)

Val said:



			Although it scuppers Dave Kings plan to pay all debts and bring back oldco.

Not so keen on the stripping trophies carry on, it achieves nothing.
		
Click to expand...

They cheated the system once when they were relegated and allowed back into the bottom tier of Scottish football without meeting the entry criteria. SFA has already shown that cheating is acceptable so I hold no hope of seeing justice done. 

Cheating is acceptable obviously. Lets relate that to golf. Would you play a monthly medal with a known cheat?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			They cheated the system once when they were relegated and allowed back into the bottom tier of Scottish football without meeting the entry criteria. SFA has already shown that cheating is acceptable so I hold no hope of seeing justice done. 

Cheating is acceptable obviously. Lets relate that to golf. Would you play a monthly medal with a known cheat?
		
Click to expand...

Ach well - they might not have to pay the taxman any of what oldco owe, and they may well claim oldco's titles and trophies - but they are still shipping money by the bucket-load - Â£7.5m loss this year, better than Â£8.1m last year mind. Not quite getting how they are being allowed to do this given oldco omnishambles, oldco paying way over the odds (and illegally not paying tax due) - yet can still rack up such losses in striving to get into the Scottish Premiership - no doubt paying way over the odds to their players along the way.  Ah well.  That's how it is I suppose.


----------



## chippa1909 (Nov 5, 2015)

Lots of Rangers supporters I know are saying the 'new' verdict is just the same as the 'old'verdict.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2015)

Newco , oldco , The Rangers etc etc 

Why not just call them "Rangers Football Club"

Was listening to the report about them last night and still don't understand what the heck is going on


----------



## User62651 (Nov 5, 2015)

My take is they overspent wildly for years through 90's and early noughties speculating and hoping ECL money would bail them out, it didn't, appauling financial mismanagement. During this time they won multiple trophies whilst paying expensive players through a tax loophole EBTs which may or may not have been illegal, hence the tags of cheats and claims to hand back trophies....mainly from jealous Celtic fans. 
In 2012 debts had piled so high creditors and HMRC started calling it in and Rangers couldn't pay. The business was wound up, all monies owed cancelled (rumoured Â£80 million plus) through bankruptcy to scores of supporting businesses. They restarted as a new company under new owners having bought the assets such a stadia and training facilities for peanuts, massively under value. Those assets should really have been sold to pay off creditors imo and the reformed club could have ground shared with Queens Park at Hampden. 
All kinds of business leeches have smelled a fast buck - Whyte, Greene, Ashley etc etc through exploiting the weakended and rudderless old and new companies, all promising hollow investment. Numerous players opted to leave the old club for nothing at collapse, not waiting to be sold, which has irked Rangers fans, traitors in their eyes - Naismith, Whittaker et al. 
New Rangers then struggled up through the lower leagues, still massively overspending and missed promotion to the top league last season in a play off loss. The new Saffer owner despite some dodgy business dealings appears to have the club doing better and they have offloaded dud McCoist and the overpaid dead wood players that McCoist had bought. Warburton seems like a good coach and they're top of 2nd tier league so future looks rosier. 
Somewhere in this mess Rangers fans seem to believe the blame for all this mess lies squarely at the feet of most of the other Premier League Clubs and especially Celtic for not letting them stay in the top flight in 2012 and nothing to do with their own club. They now look forward with revengeful lust to the 'certain' imminent collapse of many of their opponent clubs......which hasn't happened yet 3 to 4 years later. Simples!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			My take is they overspent wildly for years through 90's and early noughties speculating and hoping ECL money would bail them out, it didn't, appauling financial mismanagement. During this time they won multiple trophies whilst paying expensive players through a tax loophole EBTs which may or may not have been illegal, hence the tags of cheats and claims to hand back trophies....mainly from jealous Celtic fans. 
In 2012 debts had piled so high creditors and HMRC started calling it in and Rangers couldn't pay. The business was wound up, all monies owed cancelled (rumoured Â£80 million plus) through bankruptcy to scores of supporting businesses. They restarted as a new company under new owners having bought the assets such a stadia and training facilities for peanuts, massively under value. Those assets should really have been sold to pay off creditors imo and the reformed club could have ground shared with Queens Park at Hampden. 
All kinds of business leeches have smelled a fast buck - Whyte, Greene, Ashley etc etc through exploiting the weakended and rudderless old and new companies, all promising hollow investment. Numerous players opted to leave the old club for nothing at collapse, not waiting to be sold, which has irked Rangers fans, traitors in their eyes - Naismith, Whittaker et al. 
New Rangers then struggled up through the lower leagues, still massively overspending and missed promotion to the top league last season in a play off loss. The new Saffer owner despite some dodgy business dealings appears to have the club doing better and they have offloaded dud McCoist and the overpaid dead wood players that McCoist had bought. Warburton seems like a good coach and they're top of 2nd tier league so future looks rosier. 
Somewhere in this mess Rangers fans seem to believe the blame for all this mess lies squarely at the feet of most of the other Premier League Clubs and especially Celtic for not letting them stay in the top flight in 2012 and nothing to do with their own club. They now look forward with revengeful lust to the 'certain' imminent collapse of many of their opponent clubs......which hasn't happened yet 3 to 4 years later. Simples!

Click to expand...

It is unfortunate but it seems that many Rangers supporters will hold major resentments against the rest of Scottish football for a long, long time.  When Rangers get into the Scottish premiership - almost certainly for next season I fear a lot of bitterness and nastiness at matches - maybe not violence - but it isn't going to be nice.  I hope I am wrong.

Yes - much of Scottish football has taken great delight in 'rubbing it in' through the last few years - but that was simply in response to the way the Old Firm treated and viewed the rest of Scottish football over decades.  The OF wanted out, wanted to leave us, as they couldn't be bothered with their great clubs playing the diddy teams supported by the rest of us.  So yes - there was a LOT of (not very nice at times) schadenfreude over Rangers plight, but what did they expect!  

Now they say the boot is on the other foot - and I can see why Rangers supporters might well be upset at how much glee has been had at their expense.  But many of their supporters seem to be in total denial that their club did anything wrong - and are convinced that it was only the machinations of the rest of us that got them into the mess and dumped out of the league (they weren't relegated btw)

And so here we are a few years on, and The Rangers saga rumbles on.  Meanwhile the rest of Scottish Football has been getting on with trying to make the best of what isn't a very good thing tbh.  But the armageddon as was predicted by some has not happened.  Some clubs have flourished and found some success and a new confidence that will serve them well for years to come, and for when Rangers are once again contesting for the top spot.


----------

